# Should I Tell on Neighbor?



## Guest (May 22, 2007)

If you knew that my neighbor was engaging in illegal activities -- and you knew that I knew about them -- would you advise me to report the illegal activity to the local police?

If I reported my crooked neighbor to the police would I be safe?

I do know about some illegal activities and I want to report the neighbor 'cause it would clean up crime in three towns, but I'm scared of the neighbor retaliating against me if he ever connects the dots.

Thank you for your valued opinions. I'd appreciate hearing what you think.


----------



## sherifflittle (Apr 19, 2005)

if your in law enforcement id probably do something about it...othewise id say stay out of it , you'd only be making things worse. if things get out of hand then do something..then on the other hand..he'd have no way of knowing its you...


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

Don't be a rat. Just kidding, throw him under the bus. Bye the way, what are the " illegal activities " and what three towns would this impact?


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2007)




----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Im not a cop and Ive been in your position. In my case I called the police but I didnt much care if people thought I was an asshole, I also didnt care to be anonymous either.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

my friend got fed up with the late hour drug traffic in front of his house and called the cops. provided plate numbers , etc.

they found out and stole his truck !

little bastard ended up doing a couple years in the county jail for the drug dealing , ( never did find the truck ) but now his little brother runs the "business".

justice moves slowly ( if at all ) in the city , so depending where you are will make a difference.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2007)

Thanks for the advice, you guys. I did it. I snitched. It's the right thing to do and if he thinks it was me, too bad.

I cannot name the three towns I'm afraid, but one town is a college town. 

I am not afraid and if the mother-effer comes back and whacks me then at least he'll be caught because the police know that I am worried about those kinds of repercussions.

Thanks for letting me think out loud with you. I expect the bust(s) will take time and I'll keep you posted.


----------

